# General or BSB?



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm trying to come up with my armylist for my DoC but I'm not quite sure if my Slaanesh Herald or Khorne Herald should be the general. Both of them will be on their respective mounts and placed in decent sized blocks of lesser daemons. My question is would one make a better General or BSB than the other? And if so, then why? 

Thanks in advance for any insights you can provide. One general note; I'm new to fantasy and haven't even played a game yet so forgive me being ignorant if there is an obvious answer here that I'm missing.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What's the difference between the two? I.e, higher WS/T/W/Armour/Ward, available options for each.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i don't play deamons, but in general the character with the highest leadership is usually the general, as good leadership isn't a neccessity with BSB as their power comes from the re-roll the banner gives (plus whatever magical affects if you purchased a magic banner)

if they both have the same leadership then it depends what you want your general to do, combat monster or what? if you are inclined for that option a tooled up herald of khorne may be better of as your general


I hope this helps

edd


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Firstly, may I politely ask, by the Ruinous Powers, why the Hell are you not using a Greater Daemon as your general? As their infamy suggests, they are all efficient in Close Combat, with Bloodthirsters and Keeper`s of Secrets -- if not Great Unclean Ones with the correct blessings -- excelling in this field, with the latter pair also with the potential to be Level 4 Wizards (Albiet this is costly, and the Daemonic Lore`s are somewhat lacking in comparison to those availible to their mortal counterparts)

But, as we are on the topic of Battle Standard Bearers, the best combinations I could offer, are: A BSB of Nurgle, upon a Palanquin of Nurgle (With the gift of negating flank-charges) and with the Banner that effectively sunders your opponents Magical Lores; within a unit of Plaguebearers for a serious bunker, if not Deathstar.
Also, a cheap BSB of Khorne, upon a Juggernaut, makes use of the re-roll.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Who says it's 2000pts?


----------



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

The reason for no greater daemon is I currently do not have enough models to field 2k points and also I'd like to get a better grasp of the game before loading up on tooled out characters. With that said, as of right now I have one herald of slaanesh on steed and one herald of khorne on jugger that I can field. I don't have the nurgle stuff so that's going to have to wait. I'm just wondering if either one out of just those is more suited to the task than the other or if they're similar enough it won't matter. As I see it now the khorne herald is more durable because of the better armor save but I have no experience with which one is more killy. The slaanesh herald would be faster if I needed to leave the squad and go Mage hunting. Like I said, my lack of experience is keeping me from deciding which is best for what role.....


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

personally I'd use the herald of Khorne as the BSB as it has a better chance of surviving giving you longer with the banners effects added to the fact that the Slannesh herald is faster so can pick and choose where to fight so can do more good with its leadership bubble as general.
Obviously that's just my preferance and after a few games you may decide to try it the other way round but thats the best thing about the game if it doesn't work for you there's nothing to stop you from switching it around.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Im not a fan of slaaneshi herlads- I think they work fine as siren's but then you are using them as a magnet to draw nasty enemy units into you (setting up flank charges with other units)... its not like a slaaneshi unit is going to win the fight.
As such I would say dont use the HoS as either BSB or general... heralds of khorne on jugger or foot both do well as either, but nurgle is the best. Tzeentch heralds do ok as the general since you'll never normally get anywhere near combat... but for just that reason you wont want them to be a BSB (because its only in combat you get the BSB bonus... and you dont want him anywhere close- although having your BSB fly behind the enemy with the -2 Ld banner could be a funny one to see).


----------



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

Are slaanesh heralds really that bad? Seems like decent combat potential combined with a lvl one Mage would be pretty good.... Or are you just saying they aren't good because the others are better? 

I actually like the current nette models(so want them in my army to start with) but thought they could definately use the ASF from the herald. That is the main reason for having the slaanesh herald in my army. I guess if the nettes don't pan out I can use her with my seekers.

For now I think I'll go with Neil's suggestion and use my HoK as BSB and the HoS as general. Thanks for all the help and suggestions guys. I'll try and get a list up for critique in the next few days.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You have seekers!!! I'm jealous now 

The HoS isnt _that_ bad, but making her a Lv1 is expensive and 4 S4 attacks, even with ASF is quite often going to do very little: my generals normally find themselves tasked with taking down the nastier enemy units with T4 2-4+ AS and lots of combat res... which your nettes just couldn't deal with.
The best use I have seen with a HoS and daemonette unit in WFB is a unit of 10-15 daemonettes and a cheap siren HoS, flanked by something nasty (like a greater daemon- if it has a large movement it doesnt even need to be close)- the herald sirens big nasty enemies like bloodthirsters/dragons and then challenges and dies. The HoS will die but shouldn't give away the full +7 overkill while you have rank, outnumber and hopefully high ground (you can add a banner if you like, but no musician or champ)... at this point either your SCR makes you win the fight and you laugh, or what you want happens and its either a draw or a close loss which means you may lose a couple of daemonettes but hopefully still have enough for a rank (why you take a couple more then 10). Then in the next turn the enemy have a bloodthirster/keeper etc charge their flank... you now have 2 super killy monsters in a fight with the advantage that you charged (doesnt really matter if one is a keeper) and should have 4-5 SCR over the enemy, the end result of which is that you've just lost a 115pt HoS to take out the enemy general or a really nasty unit- even if it is a big beefy unit they should ahve enough attacks/SCR to completely wipe out your unit (but will probably get close- reducing the amount of DCR they can get when your GD/other charges them in the flank).
This is best done when you have a march blocking unit of furies in the army- if the enemy does choose to flee then they can charge after them and either hope to destroy them or chase them off the board... but most really nasty enemies are ItP anyway and must charge a siren.


----------



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm working on the 1000 point list and was wondering which herald would be better at this level as I only plan to have one at this level. The combat monster khorne herald or the lvl 1 slaanesh herald with etherblade?


----------

